# I love petco's dollar per gallon sale



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

So I'm sitting here on the board reading a few threads and I here the petco dollar per gallon sales going on so I decided to go luckily I went today because it was the last day to go and I picked up a couple of 20 highs. Who here only shops at petco when its a dollar per gallon sale


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes the sale is great! We normally only get tanks from Petco, so the sale is good for us


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Got a 40br, two 20H's and two 10g


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats the only time I shop at petco its definietly worth it


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Denton's kind of a small town and our petco is terrible. I normally go to petsmart but for this sale I drove out to another town to get a few tanks.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Me too..spent Christmas money...


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

im crushed - payday comes just a bit too late for the petco sale for me. the choice is either hold off until the next one or go ahead and get full price on a new 20 .......


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cam said:


> im crushed - payday comes just a bit too late for the petco sale for me. the choice is either hold off until the next one or go ahead and get full price on a new 20 .......


Check Craigslist. 20 gallon tanks can be had for 20 bucks tops on there. 20 highs might be harder to find. Worth a try or make a wanted ad.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

yep spent all my xmas money, got two 20h and a 29, missed the last breeder by like a half hour


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Just be ready. Since last summer they've run this sale 3 times. I'm sure it will be back again soon.


----------



## kain101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry I missed it (how often does they have them). is there a size limit on the dollar per gallon, I want to set up a new reef and wouldn't mind getting a 125 gal


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It is usually limited to 55 gallons and below. And limited to just the regular rectangular tanks.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I took advantage of the petco sell when i was in winchester va 2weekends ago and came home with a 40 breeder and a 20L. they had all kinds of tanks, it didnt look like many had been bought. I got a 15 out of the local trader for 10$ So my collection of tanks for when i move out has grown. I got a 40, a 20L, a 15, 3 10g, a exo nano, a zoo med 12x12x18, and hopfully more to come once i find good deals. My local pet stores will match prices so im going to have them match the 40 breeder price and 20L and get those again!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

what would the hobby be without the dollar per gallon sale Its the only time I get tanks


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Went today to get a 20 gallon at the dollar a gallon sale only to find that it ended a week ago (I assumed it was all of January).

Fortunately, they had forgotten to take off the sale tag on the only 20 gallon (high) they had and with a little prodding that basically consisted of "Is there any way to get that pricing?", they hooked it up for 20 instead of 39.99.

Whew. Love the sale even more now.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

lol nice catch on that. I'd be perfectly content if they never did this sale again, just put the prices on the tanks at like 25$ for a 20h, and 45$ for a 40b all year. I'd be content with getting that price year round and not have to wait for their sale....


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I went to petco the day after the sale ended and I didn't know it, because the store still had all the signs up. So I picked up 3 20 gallon (high) tanks. The lady at the check out was not nice about it at all, she got snotty when I said the tanks should be $20 not $39.99 she said the sale was over and it did not include 20H anyways. If she would have be nice I would have just put them back and said no thanks But she was a B*&%$ about it. So I asked to talk to the Manager about the price, he was very nice and said they had not had time to take down the signs yet and I could get the tanks for $1 a gallon. $60 for 3 20H what a good deal and if they had a better price all the time that would help


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

packer43064 said:


> Check Craigslist. 20 gallon tanks can be had for 20 bucks tops on there. 20 highs might be harder to find. Worth a try or make a wanted ad.


Craigs list was a winner they came in a bit above $20 but i managed to get my hands on two 20gals that fit our vert kits! 

i figure if you have that much stock just sitting in the store room all lonely they just NEED to be made into new vert tanks  thanks for the suggestion the next week will involve planning out some new tanks


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I swear one day one of us is gonna buy out the whole store. I mean seriusly it would be cool but how would you transport them ?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Type in zipcode and hit enter:
- Sorry, there are no PETCO stores within 50 miles of the area you selected. Please try your search again.

GRR!!!!!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah we are building quite a few vert tanks for a new rack,,, I'm already looking forward to the next time they run this sale... Need more tanks for the rack.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Theres never to little room for more tanks


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

For me there is, my room is completely packed, I have no space open space on any of my dressers or desks.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> For me there is, my room is completely packed, I have no space open space on any of my dressers or desks.


My rooms that way to thats why im building a frog room in the basement then I'll be in good shape


----------



## kain101 (Jan 16, 2011)

leuc11 said:


> Theres never to little room for more tanks


+1

lol, it is usually the electric bill that stops the addition of tanks before the lack of space does


----------

